# Torch Bargain



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Amazon (UK) have got the Litexpress Workx 500 torch for Â£19.98 RRP Â£75. These are Â£89.95 at Heinnie.com. I bought one from Amazon.de

and paid about Â£35 (which was cheapish at the time). Really nice torch (even at Â£35). Heinnie list as 220 lumens but the Litexpress website, and ALL other suppliers, describe as 500 lumens. Manufacturers tend to over-estimate non-ANSI output but it is very very bright. About 6 inches long and uses 3 CR123 batteries (which can be expensive but are cheaper on eBay). There is/was a good review on Youtube. Bargain.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, bargain indeed!! Thanks for the heads up! I've just ordered one myslelf! :thumbsup:

I guess the review video you mention is this?


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for the heads-up.

Looking to buy one for emergencies. I don't know anything about torches. There are 4 models - 500, 501, 505 and 506. Which is the one to get?


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Shoughie0 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up.
> 
> Looking to buy one for emergencies. I don't know anything about torches. There are 4 models - 500, 501, 505 and 506. Which is the one to get?


Personally, I would advise getting a LED Lenser P7 - guaranteed at 200 Lumens with a cree LED, plus small, lightweight and takes AAA batteries, instead of CR123s, which are rather expensive!

Looked on Amazon UK, they are at about the same price of Â£33, I've got a P7 in my glove box, fantastic! I also got rid of all my other maglites, surefires etc and went to having 3 LED Lensers.

The P7 will continue to impress you months after you buy it!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sparrow said:


> Personally, I would advise getting a LED Lenser P7 - guaranteed at 200 Lumens with a cree LED, plus small, lightweight and takes AAA batteries, instead of CR123s, which are rather expensive!
> 
> Looked on Amazon UK, they are at about the same price of Â£33, I've got a P7 in my glove box, fantastic! I also got rid of all my other maglites, surefires etc and went to having 3 LED Lensers.
> 
> The P7 will continue to impress you months after you buy it!


Had that one on my wishlist, I was just waiting to add a few more things to it to get it all in one package. It sure looks a lot more compact than the Litexpress but at 20 quid... it will just have to fit the glove compartment, even if I'll have to jump on it!!


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> sparrow said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I would advise getting a LED Lenser P7 - guaranteed at 200 Lumens with a cree LED, plus small, lightweight and takes AAA batteries, instead of CR123s, which are rather expensive!
> ...


:lol: just wait 'til you've bought a few CR123a's Renato, you'll wish you splashed the Â£13 

The P7 is a great size, I've got its bigger brother, the P14, which is an amazing torch, but not as compact or easily carted around. The diddy P3 is also great!


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Shoughie0 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up.
> 
> Looking to buy one for emergencies. I don't know anything about torches. There are 4 models - 500, 501, 505 and 506. Which is the one to get?


500 is about 6 inches long with 500 lumens and takes 3 x CR123 lithium batteries.

501 210 lumens 1 D cell.

506 500 lumens bigger and takes 4 D cells.

505 630 lumens much bigger and takes 6 D cells. Very big.

Of course CR123s are more expensive and not sold everywhere. 3 CR123s in the 500 are claimed to last 5 hours on high (and of course much longer on lower settings).

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sparrow said:


> :lol: just wait 'til you've bought a few CR123a's Renato, you'll wish you splashed the Â£13


Oh? I just looked at Amazon's prices and it's 1.64 for a Panasonic battery...

I don't know anything about torches but I'm still able to cancel the order and switch the the LedLenser... should I?


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> sparrow said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: just wait 'til you've bought a few CR123a's Renato, you'll wish you splashed the Â£13
> ...


I don't know the LED Lenser P7. Perhaps someone could advise on which is best. If you want to use the torch a lot maybe the LED Lenser is best as the batteries are cheaper and last longer. I have the Litexpress and it really is a very nice light. I didn't think the LED Lenser's 200 lumens is guaranteed any more than the Litexpress 500 lumens. My Litexpress 500 is very bright and I'd guess it's close to 500 lumens.

The Â£1.64 Panasonic battery is right but you'd need 3 for the Litexpress 500.

Amazon have a pack of 6 Energizer lithium CR123s for Â£7.20.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

*****RE: BATTERIES!!!!!*****

Before you cancel your orders, CR123 recarchables and rechargeables are availale from dealextreme.com for a few quid. I bought a few and never looked back re: portable power.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

GaryH said:


> I don't know the LED Lenser P7. Perhaps someone could advise on which is best. If you want to use the torch a lot maybe the LED Lenser is best as the batteries are cheaper and last longer. I have the Litexpress and it really is a very nice light. I didn't think the LED Lenser's 200 lumens is guaranteed any more than the Litexpress 500 lumens. My Litexpress 500 is very bright and I'd guess it's close to 500 lumens.
> 
> The Â£1.64 Panasonic battery is right but you'd need 3 for the Litexpress 500.
> 
> ...


Well, I must say that looking at battery prices on the UK I've just realized I've been completely ripped off so far... 7.20 for 3 CR123? That's what I pay on my supermarket for a pack of 4 Dracell AAAs!!

I don't use a torch very often, just for emergencies so I'll keep my order. I also have a small Led Lenser on my keyring and that one is a 2Olm. So I guess it covers it...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

blackandgolduk said:


> *****RE: BATTERIES!!!!!*****
> 
> Before you cancel your orders, CR123 recarchables and rechargeables are availale from dealextreme.com for a few quid. I bought a few and never looked back re: portable power.


That settles it then! Thanks!!

BTW, nice section of adult toys that site has :naughty:


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Okay, I'm lost now!

I need a torch to use often, dog walking in fields, inspecting old buildings etc - so nothing massive, pretty tough, waterproof would be good [i do river swimming], good lumens [what do I compare these to?] and rechargeable batteries/power packs and I don't want to pay a fortune, but accept quality has a price.

PS my boys would like one of those that can set fire to paper - but it's not a priority with me


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

marmisto said:


> Okay, I'm lost now!
> 
> I need a torch to use often, dog walking in fields, inspecting old buildings etc - so nothing massive, pretty tough, waterproof would be good [i do river swimming], good lumens [what do I compare these to?] and rechargeable batteries/power packs and I don't want to pay a fortune, but accept quality has a price.
> 
> PS my boys would like one of those that can set fire to paper - but it's not a priority with me


Well, I think both fit the bill but probably the P7 more so (it's more compact). It uses 3 or 4 AAA batteries and you can rechargeable ones. I used those in the past and they were pretty crappy though... they would lose its juice pretty fast and last about 1/4 of a regular Duracell... No experience at all with CR123as...


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

marmisto said:


> Okay, I'm lost now!
> 
> I need a torch to use often, dog walking in fields, inspecting old buildings etc - so nothing massive, pretty tough, waterproof would be good [i do river swimming], good lumens [what do I compare these to?] and rechargeable batteries/power packs and I don't want to pay a fortune, but accept quality has a price.
> 
> PS my boys would like one of those that can set fire to paper - but it's not a priority with me


Hi, Depending on your budget....Flashaholics.co.uk (I've never purchased from them) still have the iTP A6 Polestar for Â£54.95 delivered. This is a GREAT torch. Manufacturer rated at 700 lumens (won't burn paper but its brightness will impress your boys). 6 AA batteries. Traditional size and shape but VERY bright.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

GaryH said:


> Hi, Depending on your budget....Flashaholics.co.uk (I've never purchased from them) still have the iTP A6 Polestar for Â£54.95 delivered. This is a GREAT torch. Manufacturer rated at 700 lumens (won't burn paper but its brightness will impress your boys). 6 AA batteries. Traditional size and shape but VERY bright.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gary


I've just looked at that one and I've noticed the R01... "just" 190 lumens (which is already very bright) and rechargeable through a USB cable!! 35 quids, might be a better option?


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> GaryH said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Depending on your budget....Flashaholics.co.uk (I've never purchased from them) still have the iTP A6 Polestar for Â£54.95 delivered. This is a GREAT torch. Manufacturer rated at 700 lumens (won't burn paper but its brightness will impress your boys). 6 AA batteries. Traditional size and shape but VERY bright.
> ...


Looks good.

I can highly recommend ledfiretorches.co.uk and of course Heinnie.com. WARNING - DON'T LOOK AT EITHER OF THESE 2 SITES IF YOU WANT ANY MONEY LEFT IN YOUR POCKET.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

GaryH said:


> I can highly recommend ledfiretorches.co.uk and of course Heinnie.com. WARNING - DON'T LOOK AT EITHER OF THESE 2 SITES IF YOU WANT ANY MONEY LEFT IN YOUR POCKET.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gary


Ok Gary, now we need to talk...







You've posted the OT, I went for it and now you're showing us all these other torches... You must now assure me that I got an uber-cool torch better than anything out there!


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

marmisto said:


> Okay, I'm lost now!
> 
> I need a torch to use often, dog walking in fields, inspecting old buildings etc - so nothing massive, pretty tough, waterproof would be good [i do river swimming], good lumens [what do I compare these to?] and rechargeable batteries/power packs and I don't want to pay a fortune, but accept quality has a price.
> 
> PS my boys would like one of those that can set fire to paper - but it's not a priority with me


Take a look at this review, it compares the different types of common torches:






Obviously take my comments with a pinch of salt, but in my opinion...

Your requirements sound a lot like mine were originally when i wanted a mag lite replacement - I chose the LED Lenser P14 - about the same size as a 2D maglite, but half the weight, "weatherproof" flood to spot with one hand, strong beam, very bright - comfortable size to use.






I chose to get a P7 too, after being so impressed with the P14, as i wanted something a bit smaller for the car, it is about the same length as a 2AA maglite, but twice the thickness.

The great benefit is they are as bright as their competitors, but the batteries are everywhere and cheap! Yes CR123a's are cheap-ish online, but they are bloody well not in the shops! Â£8 - 9 in boots!

just my opinion :angel_not:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh, and if your boys want a powerful torch, this one can cook eggs, though it's technically a laser from what i recall :lol:


----------



## Trotskey (Dec 26, 2010)

Just sat down after tea and ended up buying a torch I didn't even know I needed. All without wine.

Good heads up but keep them to yourself in future.

Dave

:grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Trotskey said:


> Just sat down after tea and ended up buying a torch I didn't even know I needed. All without wine.
> 
> Good heads up but keep them to yourself in future.
> 
> ...


Pretty much my experience as well! The torch plus all the crap that I had on my Amazon wishlist waiting to be included on some order.... at least there's not a watch coming among the stuff


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> GaryH said:
> 
> 
> > I can highly recommend ledfiretorches.co.uk and of course Heinnie.com. WARNING - DON'T LOOK AT EITHER OF THESE 2 SITES IF YOU WANT ANY MONEY LEFT IN YOUR POCKET.
> ...


Hi, Some time ago I paid nearly Â£40 for this torch from German Amazon and was really pleased with it. At Â£20 it's a bargain. I'd say this is the only proper branded Â£20 torch you can currently buy rated at 500 lumens. Litexpress is a well known brand in Germany but not the UK (or Portugal?). Â£90 at Heinnie.com and their prices are generally the best around. I'm sure you'll be impressed. It is very bright (therefore very cool).

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

GaryH said:


> Hi, Some time ago I paid nearly Â£40 for this torch from German Amazon and was really pleased with it. At Â£20 it's a bargain. I'd say this is the only proper branded Â£20 torch you can currently buy rated at 500 lumens. Litexpress is a well known brand in Germany but not the UK (or Portugal?). Â£90 at Heinnie.com and their prices are generally the best around. I'm sure you'll be impressed. It is very bright (therefore very cool).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gary


No idea about Portugal, besides the Maglites I don't think I have ever seen another branded torch light... I was just kidding, at 20 quid (and free shipping to Portugal)I can't possibly be disappointed. Even if the output turns out to be "just" 200 lumes it's about 10x the brightness of the one I have now. :thumbsup:

I'll tell you what I think of it when it gets here.


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

A warning about CR123s, primary or rechargeable.

Never use cheap Chinese ones, although very rare, they have been known to explode, taking out the torch or whatever, out and anything nearby. It only happens when using 2 or more.

There is one guy on another forum who is waiting to find out if he's going to be able to see out of his left eye - http://www.airgunbbs.com/showthread.php?557938-Exploding-laser-batteries


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

SlimJim16v said:


> A warning about CR123s, primary or rechargeable.
> 
> Never use cheap Chinese ones, although very rare, they have been known to explode, taking out the torch or whatever, out and anything nearby. It only happens when using 2 or more.
> 
> There is one guy on another forum who is waiting to find out if he's going to be able to see out of his left eye - http://www.airgunbbs.com/showthread.php?557938-Exploding-laser-batteries


 :shocking: Poor guy... Thanks for the heads up!

Mine should arrive tomorrow, so let's see how that goes.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, it's here... obviously I still hadn't the chance to try it out except for powering a watch lume. Lights up in a second with all the lumens on this thing! Has a good weight to it and feels solid enough. Some phone pics...


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

For the guys who bought this at Â£19.95....look at Amazon now and you'll see the torch is Â£59.95 (with one left).

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

GaryH said:


> For the guys who bought this at Â£19.95....look at Amazon now and you'll see the torch is Â£59.95 (with one left).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gary


Yeap, it's from another seller... Amazon has some crazy prices, always going up and down. I remember someone also gave us the heads-up on a 1000 lumen Led Lenser once! They must have got the price wrong or something because it was for sale for about a day at something like 5 quid!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

GaryH said:


> For the guys who bought this at Â£19.95....look at Amazon now and you'll see the torch is Â£59.95 (with one left).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gary


When I looked a couple of days ago, there were 6 left and the price had dropped to just Â£9.95! That was very nearly an offer I couldn't refuse, and I did toy with the idea of ordering one. I the end, though, I didn't feel I could justify it as I already have a Fenix LD20 (R4) and a Fenix PD31 (R5). B)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

hotmog said:


> When I looked a couple of days ago, there were 6 left and the price had dropped to just Â£9.95! That was very nearly an offer I couldn't refuse, and I did toy with the idea of ordering one. I the end, though, I didn't feel I could justify it as I already have a Fenix LD20 (R4) and a Fenix PD31 (R5). B)


 :groan: I want my 10 quid back!! :comando:


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> GaryH said:
> 
> 
> > For the guys who bought this at Â£19.95....look at Amazon now and you'll see the torch is Â£59.95 (with one left).
> ...


Hi, Yes that was me. The torches were Â£1 + P&P for a very short period. I'd question the 1000 lumens claim but the torch would've been a good buy at Â£50. I've seen them for Â£189 (can't imagine they sell any at that price).

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

GaryH said:


> Hi, Yes that was me. The torches were Â£1 + P&P for a very short period. I'd question the 1000 lumens claim but the torch would've been a good buy at Â£50. I've seen them for Â£189 (can't imagine they sell any at that price).
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Gary


  So it was you too!! :notworthy:


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> hotmog said:
> 
> 
> > When I looked a couple of days ago, there were 6 left and the price had dropped to just Â£9.95! That was very nearly an offer I couldn't refuse, and I did toy with the idea of ordering one. I the end, though, I didn't feel I could justify it as I already have a Fenix LD20 (R4) and a Fenix PD31 (R5). B)
> ...


Some time ago my wife bought something or other from Amazon and a few days later saw they had reduced the price (as we know Amazon prices go up and down). She sent an email and they refunded the difference (as a one-off goodwill gesture). Maybe worth an email? Â£19.95 is still a great price.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

GaryH said:


> Â£19.95 is still a great price.


It is! The problem is those temptation emails they send you after you buy something. I've just realized this week I need a proper multi-tool and so did Amazon... (the Gerber Crucial seems nice...)


----------



## Trotskey (Dec 26, 2010)

Received mine and it's a great little torch (Thanks Gary)

Price now back up to Â£95.00. :bangin:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Trotskey said:


> Received mine and it's a great little torch (Thanks Gary)
> 
> Price now back up to Â£95.00. :bangin:


Whoever might be interested, I'll sell you mine for half that price


----------



## Trotskey (Dec 26, 2010)

Generous to a fault. the fault being honesty!

Mine's for sale at Â£30


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

GaryH said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > GaryH said:
> ...


I jumped on one of those, and very pleased I am with it too.

I thought I'd killed it with a leaking battery :cry2: , but it looks like I've managed to save it with the help of some wet and dry and a long stick.

2 valuable lessons learnt - Don't fit cheap batteries, and don't store it standing on its end (so all the leaky battery acid runs down to the business end :wallbash: )


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Damn you all with this torch chat - my Amazon wish list just got longer by a couple of items!! :wallbash::derisive:










:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Retronaut said:


> Damn you all with this torch chat - my Amazon wish list just got longer by a couple of items!! :wallbash::derisive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go with the P7 Rich...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry to bring this back but I'm feeling like updating you guys... the torch Gary advised was a bargain, it's very, very strong but it goes through batteries like there's no tomorrow. I guess that an output of 500 lumen has to come from somewhere... In my experience with the thing, a fresh pack of batteries last maybe a couple of hours 

So I've just ordered the P7 as an multi-purpose torch that might not be as strong as the other one but that will last a lot longer (hence the chances of it going kaput when you need it are much lower). I don't know how reliable the official numbers are but they claim 62 hours on the lowest setting.


----------

